# German Public Health InsuranceSystem



## Kinsale (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a question about whether I qualify for German public health insurance. I am an Irish citizen but have lived my whole working life in the U.S. whence I will draw my pension. The wife and I are thinking of retiring in Germany. If we settle in Germany and pay taxes on our retirement income to the German state, do we qualify to participate in the German public health insurance scheme? It would save us a bundle over private insurance. Thanks for any info.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Kinsale said:


> I have a question about whether I qualify for German public health insurance. I am an Irish citizen but have lived my whole working life in the U.S. whence I will draw my pension. The wife and I are thinking of retiring in Germany. If we settle in Germany and pay taxes on our retirement income to the German state, do we qualify to participate in the German public health insurance scheme? It would save us a bundle over private insurance. Thanks for any info.


As an Irish citizen, you obviously have right of abode in germany and your wife can apply for a free EEA family permit.

I don't think there should be any problem with getting 'voluntary' (not through a job, when it's mandatory) insurance with any of the public insurers.

By entering the state you want to live in and your yearly or monthly income here:

Gesetzliche Krankenversicherung Vergleich - Jetzt die für Sie günstigste gesetzliche Krankenversicherung finden.

you can get an idea what it would cost per year. As an example: living in Bavaria with an annual income of €30 k it would cost about €200 per month. 

I don't know whether you'd need to pay taxes on your income, depending on the sources. If you already pay taxes in the US you might be exempt because Germany does not usually do double taxation. Better ask a tax advisor about that.


----------



## Kinsale (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks very much, ALKB, for the helpful information. FYI, i discovered that the German Embassy in Washington has a legal department that will answer such inquiries as well. Will share their reply with all here as soon as i receive it.


----------

